# full pressure blank into the piping between the flanges



## Minga

Insert a suitable full pressure blank into the piping between the flanges nearest to the confined space.

no puedo encontrar el significado de full pressure blank...  y FLANGES lo tengo como "brida" y quisiera confirmarlo por favor?
MUCHAS GRACIAS!
Minga


----------



## Prometo

Un FLANGE no es un tubo o válvula sino una pestaña (en inglés "flap")...

En cuanto a Blank... Es algo que está "en blanco" (vacío, virgen)... Como una bala que solo hace ruido sin matar...

Sería bueno saber si se coloca en las cañerías (tuberias) algo a veces que no es un Blank... algo relacionado con estar A TODA PRESIÒN...


----------



## Minga

ojo, no dije que fuera un tubo o válvula sino brida que también es pestaña, por lo tanto está bien.
lo que dice que se coloca es un cap or blank en la salida de la tubería y que la tubería debe soportar toda la presión aún de variaciones eléctricas.
Espero que esto ayude! y muchisimas gracias

Minga

igualmente me queda la duda sobre qué es un FULL PRESSURE BLANK.. porque no me cierra...  y confirmar flanges.
Gracias!!!


----------



## jalibusa

Qué es lo que se trata de hacer al poner el blank entre las platinas?

Just for the record, "blank pipe" puede referirse a un caño que aún no ha sido trabajado, tal como viene de la barraca, sin roscar, sin doblar.


----------



## Minga

Jalib, te copio el parrafito a ver si te es más claro porque yo traduzco pero NO entiendo un pito de lo que hablan!!!
ahi va,
Asegúrese que la tapa sea:
-    identificada para indicar su propósito; 
-    compatible con el líquido, vapor o gas con el que estará en contacto; y 
-    lo suficientemente fuertes como para soportar la máxima presión operativa, incluyendo variaciones eléctricas que pueden acumularse en las tuberías 
    O

•    Insertar una Insert a suitable full pressure blank into the piping between the flanges nearest to the confined space.
•    The full pressure blank should be identified to indicate its purpose.

AYUDA ESTO O ES IGUAL A CERO? 

A VER SI TE GUSTA ESTO?

insertar un disco ciego,  que
resista la máxima presión del sistema entre las bridas
más próximas al "espacio confinado"


----------



## jalibusa

Minga said:


> A VER SI TE GUSTA ESTO?
> 
> insertar un disco ciego, que
> resista la máxima presión del sistema entre las bridas
> más próximas al "espacio confinado"


 
Sigo en la misma, no tengo idea de qué es lo que persigue el "blank". De que tierras viene el original?



Minga said:


> Jalib, te copio el parrafito a ver si te es más claro porque yo traduzco pero NO entiendo un pito de lo que hablan!!!
> ahi va,
> Asegúrese que la tapa sea:
> -    identificada para indicar su propósito;
> -    compatible con el líquido, vapor o gas con el que estará en contacto; y
> -    lo suficientemente fuertes como para soportar la máxima presión operativa, incluyendo variaciones eléctricas que pueden acumularse en las tuberías
> O
> 
> •    Insertar una Insert a suitable full pressure blank into the piping between the flanges nearest to the confined space.
> •    The full pressure blank should be identified to indicate its purpose.
> 
> AYUDA ESTO O ES IGUAL A CERO?


Oscuridad total.


----------



## Minga

JJJJJA
splendid
el original viene de Australia
y no tengo más datos!!! HELPPPP


----------



## abeltio

Minga said:


> Jalib, te copio el parrafito a ver si te es más claro porque yo traduzco pero NO entiendo un pito de lo que hablan!!!
> ahi va,
> Asegúrese que la tapa sea:
> - identificada para indicar su propósito;
> - compatible con el líquido, vapor o gas con el que estará en contacto; y
> - lo suficientemente *fuerte* como para soportar la máxima presión operativa, incluyendo variaciones *estáticas(?)* que pueden acumularse en las tuberías
> 
> Si en el original dice: *static variations*, se refiere a variaciones de la presión estática debido a diferencias de nivel. No se refiere a: electricidad estática.
> 
> • Inserte en la cañería, entre las bridas más cercanas al espacio confinado, una placa ciega adecuada para la presión total del sistema.
> • La placa ciega para presión total debería estar identificada para indicar su propósito.
> 
> AYUDA ESTO O ES IGUAL A CERO?


----------



## Minga

no, dice SURGE (por lo de static variation).. YO lo traduje como variaciones eléctricas... está mal?


----------



## abeltio

Minga said:


> no, dice SURGE (por lo de static variation).. YO lo traduje como variaciones eléctricas... está mal?


 
Surge = sobrecarga dinámica de presión (golpe de ariete)


----------



## Minga

bueno esto ya es un LUJOOOOO  !!! Abeltio no tengo palabras, Jalib a ti también gracias... 
seguiré molestando porque esto a veces como verán me SU...pera...  por suerte thank god o quien sea, es decir yo diría UDS!... esto es posible y la ayuda es SIN palabras 
MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS !!!!
Abrazo fuerte!
minga


----------



## Saulo

yo diria que  significa simplemente  " llenar completamenete de agua el tramo/ carrete/tuberia  trazado comprendido  entre bridas" esto es,  hacer una Prueba de estanqueidad sin más , de lo contrario indicaría un valor o una Pdiseño  o  Pservicio o Pprueba.


----------



## Saulo

Confirmo lo dicho por MInga , si es lo que tiene más sentido , ademas habla de un espacio confinado . por o cual impedir que haya entrada de producto en dicha zona , me parece OK

"   insertar un disco ciego, que
resista la máxima presión del sistema entre las bridas
más próximas al "espacio confinado"


----------



## Benzene

_In my opinion  the term "full pressure blank" stands for "brida ciega."

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Saulo

Brida Ciega ó Disco Ciego - -No especifica ¿ cual ?  Cegar , Taponar el paso


----------

